# New furry publisher



## thurstjw (Dec 1, 2014)

Harro guys!
My name is Howl. I am the proud owner of a new publication house near Nashville, TN. While we are not a solely furry publisher, we do publish furry works. If interested in sending stuff over, you can email me your query at jonathan.thurstonhowlpub@gmail.com.
Our website is still under construction. Try one of these two addresses:
jonathanwthurston.wix.com/thurstonwhowl/
thurstonhowlpublications.com
One of them is bound to work! Our recent anthology was an Amazon bestseller actually.
Check us out!
Thanks,
Howl


----------



## Mangasama (Dec 21, 2014)

Interesting...


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 21, 2014)

What kind of 'stuff' are you looking for? short stories? comics?


----------



## Faustus (Dec 23, 2014)

I'd be more interested if I knew what you were offering. The page regarding submissions doesn't seem to mention fees for authors/artists. Afraid I would never submit anything to a company that wasn't open and up-front about what they were offering.

-F


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 27, 2014)

Faustus said:


> I'd be more interested if I knew what you were offering. The page regarding submissions doesn't seem to mention fees for authors/artists. Afraid I would never submit anything to a company that wasn't open and up-front about what they were offering.
> 
> -F


I agree with you there.


----------



## Conker (Jan 1, 2015)

Is this one of those "WE WILL MAKE YOU AWESOME EBOOKS FOR AMAZON" publishing companies? Because I can already do that.


----------

